# negative Erfahrungen mit Hermes



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. November 2016)

Servus Leute,
Ich will euch jetzt mal meine Erfahrungen mit Hermes da legen und euch sagen warum ich zu 100% von diesem Laden abraten kann.

Nun, das ganze fing schon vor 3 Jahren an. Zwei Wochen für ein Paket. Gut, kann passieren.
Egal, bringt nix sich darüber aufzuregen.
Kurze Zeit später das gleiche, dieses mal sogar 3 Wochen gewartet.

Erstmal nichts mehr mit Hermes bestellt.

Vorletztes Jahr ging es dann richtig los:
Paket bestellt: "In Zustellung"
Und ich warte und warte. Nichts.
Zweiter Tag das gleiche, dritter Tag, das gleiche, vierter Tag, das gleiche. Fünfter Tag. Oh Wunder, es ist da!.
Nun, kann ja mal passieren.
AM AR...
Das ist jetzt das FÜNFTE mal das mir sowas passiert.
Ich wohne in einem Kaff mit Hermes Station. 3000 Einwohner. Das gibt es nicht. Ich könnte so k*tzen.
Ganzer Tag wieder versaut. Danke dafür.
Mich regt es so auf! Ich habe leider auch noch Dinge zu erledigen ausser auf Hermes zu warten. War das letzte mal das die mir was liefern sollen. Können mich mal Kreuzweise.

Sorry wenn das zu OT ist, musste aber mal raus.


----------



## XE85 (23. November 2016)

Auch wenn ich den Ärger verstehen kann: Eine etwas angemessenere Wortwahl bitte!

Den Post habe ich angepasst und unangebrachte Wörter entfernt.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. November 2016)

Okay, tut mir leid. Bin etwas in Rage.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. November 2016)

Wieso bestellt man dann mit Hermes, wenn man nur Probleme mit dem Laden hat ? Zu 99 % ist es möglich, wenn man den Verkäufer anschreibt, das er es auch mit DHL versendet.

Die Hermes Mitarbeiter können nichts dafür, die sind die (aller) letzten in der Nahrungskette. Mit denen willste nicht tauschen!


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. November 2016)

Ich weiß das die echt schlecht verdienen.
Nur das es jedesmal von den ganzen Bestellungen war, ist echt Grottig.

Es ging darum das ich (als Schüler) eben nicht mehr als das habe was ich eben kriege. Und da mein Verfügbares doch recht beschränkt ist, konnte ich bei MF eben nur den Hermes Versand nehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2016)

Oder direkt an nen Hermes Shop schicken, das wurde mir damals vom Hermesmitarbeiter gesagt.


----------



## S754 (23. November 2016)

Habe bisher nur 1 mal eine Bestellung mit Hermes bekommen und das war total verbeult...brauch ich echt nicht noch mal.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. November 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die Hermes Mitarbeiter können nichts dafür, die sind die (aller) letzten in der Nahrungskette. Mit denen willste nicht tauschen!



Unterschreib ich so. Die sind bei uns in der Gegend nach 19.00 Uhr noch unterwegs.


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2016)

Meinen neuen LED-TV für zig hundert Euro hatte der Hermes Typ damals einfach beim Nachbarn abgegeben, ohne nen Zettel bei uns in den Briefkasten zu werfen. Zum Glück war der Nachbar so nett und hat mir den Fernseher gebracht. Er hatte bei Hermes auch nix unterschrieben, dass er das Gerät entgegen genommen hätte. Wäre interessant geworden, wenn mir mein Nachbar den TV unterschlagen hätte. Wäre ja nicht nachzuweisen gewesen, dass das Gerät an ihn ausgeliefert worden wäre. 

**zensiert**

Für mich is klar, ich verschick und bestell nix mehr über Hermes. Ist ja nicht mein Job, der da dran hängt.



*INU-Edit: Ich hab deine "Eskalation" mal entfernt, bitte vermeide zukünftig solche Äußerungen bei uns im Forum. Danke.*


----------



## -Shorty- (23. November 2016)

Schick ihm das lieber per PN.


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. November 2016)

Ich hab 3 Hermes Shops im Umfeld (ca. 1 Km) und kann bis jetzt bei keinem Paket meckern. Keine Beschädigungen und wenn im Internet steht das es am Ort ist, liegts Nachmittags im Shop.

Hermes Mitarbeiter werden pro abgegebenen Paket bezahlt. Wenn natürlich keine Nachricht vorliegt, das das Paket beim Nachbarn abgegeben wird, geht gar nicht.

@Seabound... Geile Wortwahl. Bei mir hättest du Ladenverbot. Hermes Shops werden in der Regel auch nicht von Hermes Mitarbeitern  geführt, sondern sind ganz normale Kioske, Tankstellen und andere Läden.


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2016)

Nur weil dein Leben langweilig ist, muss das nicht auf mich zutreffen. Auf die Hermes Geschichte hätte ich aber z.B. gerne verzichtet. Nicht sehr angenehm, so abgekanzelt zu werden. Wollte ich dich mal sehen...


----------



## blautemple (23. November 2016)

Das kann man aber auch höflicher lösen. Wir leben ja auch nicht mehr im Mittelalter...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nur weil dein Leben langweilig ist, muss das nicht auf mich zutreffen. Auf die Hermes Geschichte hätte ich aber z.B. gerne verzichtet. Nicht sehr angenehm, so abgekanzelt zu werden. Wollte ich dich mal sehen...


Ich raste auf jeden Fall nicht so aus.

Und irgenwelchen dummen Anspielungen kannst du bitte einfach mal sein lassen.


----------



## INU.ID (23. November 2016)

Ich hab vor ca. 2 Monaten 3 x 500ml Dosen Reifenpilot auf ebay ersteigert. Als der Hermes-Zusteller dann ein paar Tage später (an einem Freitag) mit der Sendung vor der Tür stand, konnte man auf den ersten Blick erkennen, das da ordentlich was ausgelaufen war. Das ganze Paket stank nach dem Spray, und war total klebrig/aufgelöst. Natürlich habe ich die Annahme verweigert. Am Mittwoch drauf hab ich wieder ein Paket von Hermes bekommen. Ich muß dazu sagen das wir quasi täglich Pakete bekommen. Jedenfalls bin ich ins Haus, hab das Paket geöffnet, und was war drin? Eine der drei ausgelaufenen Dosen (mit halbem Inhalt und verklebt mit lauter Anhaftungen der letzten Verpackung), von Hermes neu verpackt. Anbei ein Zettel wegen der zwei anderen Dosen, den ich ausfüllen und mit den nötigen Informationen und Unterlagen des Verkäufers an Hermes schicken sollte. Es ging um lediglich 18,29€ (für die 3 Dosen inkl. Versand).

Am Ende musste ich mehrmals mit dem Verkäufer/Absender über ebay schreiben, habe ca. 8x mit Hermes telefoniert (jedes mal wurde mir gesagt ich müsse mich um nichts kümmern, bis wieder eine Mail ankam die Gegenteiliges aussagte und Dinge von mir verlangte die nur der Absender erfüllen kann), musste mich mit der Hermes-Beschwerdestelle rumzanken (Annahme verweigert hin oder her, ab Auktionsende wäre ich der rechtmäßige Besitzer der Ware, also auch für sämtliche Abwicklungen zuständig), musste mir Anhören das es das Recht von Hermes wäre, etwaige Überreste einer defekten Sendung neu zu verpacken, und erneut zuzustellen (was ich als "unterschieben" ansehe,  da ich die Annahme der defekten Sendung ja ursprünglich verweigert hatte), usw...

Nach 6 Wochen hatte ich dann mein Geld zurück. Die Abstellerlaubnis wird noch entzogen/aufgehoben, und wenn es rechtlich nicht so kompliziert wäre, würde ich Hermes - ja, nach dieser einen Aktion! - sogar die Zustellerlaubnis entziehen bzw. das Betreten meines Grundstückes verbieten. Ich sehe es nach wie vor nicht ein, warum ich als Kunde/Käufer, der die Annahme verweigert, verpflichtet bin, bei Schäden durch Hermes die Abwicklung vorzunehmen, und damit Informationen und Unterlagen vom Verkäufer zu organisieren, und an Hermes weiterzuleiten usw. Und das Hermes das angebliche Recht hat den Schrott oder Teile davon neu zu verpacken und dem Empfänger als andere Sendung erneut "unterzuschieben".

Kundenfreundlichkeit ist jedenfalls ein Fremdwort für den Laden. Von Kulanz ganz zu schweigen. Ich krieg heute noch Puls wenn ich an das Gespräch mit der Beschwerdestelle denke...


----------



## P2063 (24. November 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich so. Die sind bei uns in der Gegend nach 19.00 Uhr noch unterwegs.



Was hat das mit der Uhrzeit zu tun? Im Supermarkt, der Gastronomie oder irgendwelchen Schichtdiensten gibt es Leute, die noch viel später rackern müssen.  Dafür stehen die aber vermutlich auch nicht um kurz vor 6 Uhr schon auf.

Ich vermute, die späte Arbeitszeit hat ganz andere Gründe, nämlich dass man die Empfänger überhaupt antrifft. Soweit ich weiß bezahlt Hermes seine Fahrer ja pro zugestelltem Paket, da macht es für den Fahrer natürlich sinn, seine Arbeitszeit so zu legen dass er möglichst wenig Zustellversuche benötigt. Ärgerlich finde ich dann allenfalls, wenn manche Spezialisten einem den "nicht angetroffen" Zettel in den Briefkasten werfen, ohne überhaupt geklingelt zu haben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. November 2016)

P2063 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Uhrzeit zu tun? Im Supermarkt, der Gastronomie oder irgendwelchen Schichtdiensten gibt es Leute, die noch viel später rackern müssen.  Dafür stehen die aber vermutlich auch nicht um kurz vor 6 Uhr schon auf.



Die Zeiten sind leider nicht fest. Arbeitsbeginn richtet sich danach, wann der LKW morgens mit den Paketen ankommt. Wenn der erst spät kommt (gegen 10uhr beispielsweise) dauert es schon ewig bis der einzelne Fahrer seine Tour beginnen kann, da erstmal der LKW ausgeräumt und alles sortiert und den Fahrern zugeordnet werden muss. Dieser muss seine Strecke dann auch noch selbst planen. Da biste gegen 12 oder später erst am losfahren. In der Weihnachtszeit kommt noch dazu, das man einfach viel zu viele Pakete pro Fahrer hat. Bei Hermes ist das total unmenschlich. Wo DHL locker 3-4 Fahrer pro Kleinstadt einsetzt, fährt das ein Hermesfahrer allein + Umliegende Dörfer. Die sind dementsprechend viel ärmer dran. Alle Pakete die er nicht los wird, muss er am nächsten Tag zusätzlich mitnehmen. Das summiert sich pro Tag, da sind 10 oder sogar 12h Schichten bis spät in die Nacht keine Seltenheit. Und ab November ist es bereits ab 16uhr Stockduster und man sieht quasi keine Hausnummern mehr und kann wenn der Scheiß Transporter kein Licht im Laderraum hat nicht mal anständig die Pakete finden zu der Adresse.  Bist du dann noch ein neuer Fahrer und kennst nicht alle Namen wo wer wohnt und hast deine Pakete noch nicht optimal im Transporter einsortiert, muss es einfach so kommen das etliche Pakete mehrere Tage rumgekarrt werden ohne ausgeliefert zu werden. Da man idR die gleiche Tour jeden Tag fährt wegen den Paketshops (der Öffnungszeiten wegen) und du bist relativ hinten auf der Route, hast du Pech. Für all das kann aber der Fahrer nichts, du würdest dich wundern was Fahrer leisten können, trotzdem ist es teilweise einfach nicht möglich es zu schaffen. Es wird eben Personal eingespart ohne Ende und die vorhandenen wechseln auch noch ständig, weil sie dem Stress und der Aufgabe nicht gewachsen sind und sich auch nicht ausbeuten lassen wollen. Das macht die Sache nicht einfacher. 



> Ich vermute, die späte Arbeitszeit hat ganz andere Gründe, nämlich dass man die Empfänger überhaupt antrifft. Soweit ich weiß bezahlt Hermes seine Fahrer ja pro zugestelltem Paket, da macht es für den Fahrer natürlich sinn, seine Arbeitszeit so zu legen dass er möglichst wenig Zustellversuche benötigt. Ärgerlich finde ich dann allenfalls, wenn manche Spezialisten einem den "nicht angetroffen" Zettel in den Briefkasten werfen, ohne überhaupt geklingelt zu haben.



Nein, die Fahrer werden nicht pro Paket bezahlt. Mindestlohn und so.  Außer du bist nicht direkt bei Hermes angestellt, sondern bist quasi bei einem Subunternehmer tätig. Wegen der oben angesprochenen Problematik kommt es übrigens auch oft vor, das Pakete kurios abgeben werden. Beispielsweise wird die Sendung wenn sie passt in den Briefkasten gestopft, auch wenn es nicht erlaubt ist (es wird bei Paketen IMMER eine Unterschrift gebraucht, es sei denn es liegt eine Vollmacht vor). Da der Fahrer aber einfach die Pakete loswerden muss (bzw die Menge echt so gering wie möglich halten muss) unterschreibt er eben selbst und quetscht es rein. 


Kurzum, die Fahrer sind einfache arme Kerle welche nichts dafür können. Sie geben alles um die Pakete loszuwerden. Müssen sie auch, wer extrem schlecht ist und permanent zu viele Pakete wieder mitbringt, wird eben durch einen neuen Fahrer ersetzt. Daher ist allein die obere Etage Schuld. Es gibt sicher den ein oder anderen Fahrer welcher mal ein schwarzes Schaf ist, aber das ist sicher nicht die Regel.


Woher ich das weiß? Fragt nicht, sagen wir ich "kenne" jemanden der es mir so erzählt hat. *hust*


----------



## P2063 (25. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nein, die Fahrer werden nicht pro Paket bezahlt. Mindestlohn und so.  Außer du bist nicht direkt bei Hermes angestellt, sondern bist quasi bei einem Subunternehmer tätig.



also vermutlich 95% der Hermesfahrer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2016)

Und auch die werden mit Sicherheit nicht nach Paketen bezahlt. Es wird allerdings gesagt, das ab einer gewissen Menge man sich zu seinem Gehalt, etwas dazuverdienen kann. 
Das ist aber nur eine Lüge im Einstellungsgespräch, du bekommst immer dein festen Lohn, egal ob du doppelt soviele Pakete wie dein Kollege ausgefahren hast. 
Würde auch in der Praxis gar nicht so funktionieren, da ein Fahrer der in der Stadt liefert, viel mehr Pakete pro Stunde ausliefert als es ein Fahrer könnte der Dörfer abklappert. 
Was allerdings richtig ist, dass dein Chef pro ausgelieferten Paket sein Geld von Hermes bekommt. Nur sehen die Fahrer nichts von dem "Bonus"


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> @Seabound... Geile Wortwahl. Bei mir hättest du Ladenverbot. Hermes Shops werden in der Regel auch nicht von Hermes Mitarbeitern  geführt, sondern sind ganz normale Kioske, Tankstellen und andere Läden.



Natürlich war das ein stink normales türkisches Eckkiosk bei uns in der Innenstadt. Schrieb ich doch schon, dass der Typ da mit seiner Shisha gehockt hat. In ner Postfiliale wird man schwerlich rauchen dürfen...


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Dezember 2016)

Deine ausländerfeindlichen dünnschiss kannste bitte woanders abladen
...


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

Was war daran ausländerfeindlich?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (13. Dezember 2016)

Das ist irgendwo nachollziehbar, wenn man bedenkt, dass Hermes oft der günstigste Paketdienst ist. Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser, also muss das Geld auch wieder irgendwo eingespart werden - meistens beim Personal.

Allerdings verpacken viele Versender ihre Pakete auch unzureichend. Sicher, Füllmaterial ist meistens genügend drin - wenn aber z. B. etwas auslaufen kann, muss das Paket auch entsprechend deklariert sein, dass es etwa nur in eine Richtung gestellt werden darf oder nichts darauf gestapelt werden darf:
http://cdn-6.seton.de/ProduktImages/400px/2_/04/DMNE_D432_6432_04.gif

Solche Vorgaben sind vom Spediteur auch strikt einzuhalten. Wenn man dann einen unsachgemäßen Transport nachweisen kann (das geht mit solchen Vorgaben schon einfacher, etwa wenn "vor Nässe schützen" drauf steht und das Paket nasser ankommt als ein Pudel im Schwimmbad), hat man schon bessere Karten für einen Schadensersatz.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. Dezember 2016)

Gestern hat meine Schwester was von Hermes bekommen. Natürlich beim Nachbarn abgegeben weil sie nicht da war: Paket komplett verrupft, Inhalt noch ganz. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das die echt schlecht verdienen.


Das ist das Problem, dass zieht sich über weite Teile der Bevölkerung und genau daran muss gearbeitet werden, das ist kein spezielles Hermes Problem.
Laut Verfassung haben wir eine soziale Marktwirtschaft, dass "sozial" wird aber immer weiter zusammengestrichen und selst Gewerkschaften sind heute,
abgesehen von der kleinen Eisenbahnzugführer Vereinigung keine wirkliche Hilfe mehr. Und genau diese Gewerkschaft, die als letzte für sinnvolle
Konditionen der Vertretenen kämpft, wird so unglaublich angegangen, dass dem Vorsitzenden Morddrohungen ins Haus flatterten. Aber nicht von der
Bahn, sondern vom Mob.

Kämpft alle für eine gerechte Entlohnung. Die Probleme kommen erst noch, wenn 60% der Deutschen als Rentner am Hartz IV Satz krepeln und sich niemand
mehr seine alte Wohnung leisten kann.


----------



## Daisy828 (22. Dezember 2016)

Was du gesagt hast ist genau richtig. Zustimmen!


----------



## Daisy828 (22. Dezember 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wieso bestellt man dann mit Hermes, wenn man nur Probleme mit dem Laden hat ? Zu 99 % ist es möglich, wenn man den Verkäufer anschreibt, das er es auch mit DHL versendet.
> 
> Die Hermes Mitarbeiter können nichts dafür, die sind die (aller) letzten in der Nahrungskette. Mit denen willste nicht tauschen!



Was du gesagt hast ist genau richtig. Zustimmen!


----------



## OField (22. Dezember 2016)

Also in Duisburg sind die Hermes Fahrer immer in ?privat? Wagen durch die Gegend kutschiert. Daher würde ich nie was mit Hermes verschicken lassen. Aber wer denkt er müsste den billigsten Lieferanten nehmen um 3 € zu sparen ist auch irgendwie selbst Schuld, wenn das Paket dann beschädigt ankommt. Aber von einen Nachbarn, der mal Zeitweise bei der Post gearbeitet hat, weiß ich, dass generell sehr unachtsam mit den Paketen umgegangen wird.


----------



## XE85 (24. Dezember 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Also in Duisburg sind die Hermes Fahrer immer in ?privat? Wagen durch die Gegend kutschiert.



Wahrscheinlich sind das Sub- oder gar Subsubunternehmer. Arbeiten ja mittlerweile viele Versender mit solchen Konstrukten um den Druck, auch Haftungen, vom eigentlichen Versandunternehmen auf die kleinen Abzuwälzen und Arbeitszeitgesetze auszuhebeln. 



OField schrieb:


> ...  dass generell sehr  unachtsam mit den Paketen umgegangen wird.



Kein Wunder, bei der Anzahl an Paketen, gerade vor Weihnachten reicht die Zeit einfach nicht um jedes Paket mit Samthandschuhen anzufassen.

Ich persönlich bin wieder mehr dazu übergegangen in lokalen Geschäften statt online zu kaufen, kostet zwar oft ein paar € mehr, man kann aber auch sicher sein das man heile Ware bekomm und nicht nachher herumstreiten muss wer jetzt schuld ist.


----------



## Ersy90 (4. Januar 2017)

Macht mir keine Angst, meine 1080gtx soll die Woche bitte noch kommen xD..


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Januar 2017)

Hermes? Kommt mir nicht in die Tüte. Selbst, wenn ich dann bei einem 10€-Artikel 4€ Versandaufpreis für DHL zahlen müsste oder so. 

Aber wenn ich die Hermes-Fahrer teilweise noch um 21Uhr hier in Berlin rumfahren sehe, von der noch schlechteren Behandlung der Mitarbeiter als bei anderen Paketdiensten höre, die Leute teilweise in ihren Privat-PKWs rumfahren müssen, extrem lange auf die Pakete warten muss (DHL hat bei mir bisher meist nur einen Tag und nie länger wie zwei Tage gebraucht, das eine Hermes-Paket aber fast ne Woche...) und ich während meiner Abwesenheit erst einen Zettel an den Briefkasten hängen muss, dass der Bote das Paket auch wirklich bei einem Nachbarn abgeben darf (und sich die Zustellung dadurch nochmals verlängert)...

... nein, sorry, aber in meinem eigenen Interesse und auch in dem Interesse der Mitarbeiter spare ich nicht die paar Euros. Bei DHL habe ich ein weniger schlechtes Gewissen, da meines Wissens nach hier in Berlin nahezu alle DHL-Zusteller auch direkt bei DHL angestellt sind (die Mitarbeiter von Subunternehmen erkennt man soweit ich weiß übrigens an dem Aufdruck "Ein Servicepartner von DHL" auf deren rot-gelber Jacke...). 

Einzig DPD empfinde ich als den noch größeren Saftladen. Ein einziges Mal von denen ein Paket bekommen - bis zum 1. Zustellversuch verging eine Woche... Mutter war Zuhause (ich in der Schule), ich fragte sie schon als ich dann Zuhause war, wieso sie denn nicht das Paket angenommen hat. "Hat niemand geklingelt" - halt die übliche Leier, dass der Paketbote nicht mal geklingelt hat. Ich habe meine Mutter nach der angeblich hinterlassenen Paketkarte gefragt... Sie ging sogar Abends nochmal extra gucken - es war keine da. Zwei Tage später gab es einen erneuten Zustellversuch - meine Mutter war definitiv zuhause und ja, auch die Klingel war an... - diesmal gab es wenigstens eine Karte. Konnte mir das Paket dann am Abend aus einer Annahmestelle abholen. Der Ladenbesitzer meinte zu mir, dass der aktuelle DPD-Bote wohl sämtliche Pakete bei ihm abliefern dürfte...


----------

